# Best Prices on Liquids online



## Corras (5/4/17)

Hi Everyone,

Where will I find the best prices on e-liquids in South-Africa?


----------



## William Vermaak (5/4/17)

Hi @Corras welcome to the forum.

A good place to start is with the Diamond Supporting Vendors
All of them are very well priced on all of their products and have very good reputations in the SA Vape Community.

* Insert Product Placement Here *


----------



## Corras (5/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Hi @Corras welcome to the forum.
> 
> A good place to start is with the Diamond Supporting Vendors
> All of them are very well priced on all of their products and have very good reputations in the SA Vape Community.
> ...


Great stuff than you!!


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Corras said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Where will I find the best prices on e-liquids in South-Africa?


The cheapest local juice would be by All Day Vapes. I can't get the web name, perhaps @Stosta can give you more info.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/17)

Yep All Day Vapes run by @YeOldeOke are great juices at great prices IMO.

Sub-forum: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-cig/
Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Bearshare (5/4/17)

if you looking for cheaper you wont get anything for less than R150.

Less than that you looking at the new juice makers trying to enter the market , R110/20/30. 30ml


----------



## Anneries (5/4/17)

Bearshare said:


> if you looking for cheaper you wont get anything for less than R150.



Not true, there is a new vendor, unfortunately not a supporting vendor, so cant name them here, That sells local juice from R80 for 30ml, they actually price their just based on nic content. 0mg - R80 -> 6mg R180, or there abouts.

EDIT: just found their review thread by @Silver but couldnt find their forum space. 

Here is a link: https://www.vapelegion.co.za/collections/e-liquids


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (5/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Yep All Day Vapes run by @YeOldeOke are great juices at great prices IMO.
> 
> Sub-forum: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-cig/
> Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/



Yep all day Vapes - Chilled pineapple is pretty awesome


----------



## Bearshare (5/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Not true, there is a new vendor, unfortunately not a supporting vendor, so cant name them here, That sells local juice from R80 for 30ml, they actually price their just based on nic content. 0mg - R80 -> 6mg R180, or there abouts.
> 
> EDIT: just found their review thread by @Silver but couldnt find their forum space.
> 
> Here is a link: https://www.vapelegion.co.za/collections/e-liquids


But these are sale items never to be repeated am talking your Ncv, nostalgia etc

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (5/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Not true, there is a new vendor, unfortunately not a supporting vendor, so cant name them here, That sells local juice from R80 for 30ml, they actually price their just based on nic content. 0mg - R80 -> 6mg R180, or there abouts.
> 
> EDIT: just found their review thread by @Silver but couldnt find their forum space.
> 
> Here is a link: https://www.vapelegion.co.za/collections/e-liquids


Please note he wont ever get stock again as we have discontinued him as he is selling those juices way below retail prices thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (5/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Not true, there is a new vendor, unfortunately not a supporting vendor, so cant name them here, That sells local juice from R80 for 30ml, they actually price their just based on nic content. 0mg - R80 -> 6mg R180, or there abouts.
> 
> EDIT: just found their review thread by @Silver but couldnt find their forum space.
> 
> Here is a link: https://www.vapelegion.co.za/collections/e-liquids



Hi @Anneries have you bought from them? Because those prices looks too good to be true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries (5/4/17)

Paulie said:


> Please note he wont ever get stock again as we have discontinued him as he is selling those juices way below retail prices thanks



Thank you for the information. It seemed odd that he was basically under cutting everyone elses prices. 

I then hereby retract my comment to buy any liquids from this vendor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (5/4/17)

Clearance only or an ongoing thing 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90 (5/4/17)

I would like to set the record straight about vape legion.
We haven't always sold e-liquids at the current prices they are at. Its purely to move the product and regain the money spent.
As we are currently working on new projects and merely wish to just clear our Inventory in preparation of the new projects.
Like the website shows its a clearance sale. 
I personally do believe that Most of the local and import liquids are extremely over priced when you take into account the cost of Ingredients. 
Most of our customers feel the same way hence our prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (5/4/17)

I would like to let everyone know that i did reply to this thread about Vape Legion but it was deleted.
It seems like its ok to run someones business down without knowing the full story.
but it isnt ok to defend yourself?


----------



## Bearshare (6/4/17)

Thought I replied as well 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (6/4/17)

It stated that vendors cannot discuss pricing or products in the general forum which i had known but i felt it necessary to atleast defend my business.
I do however find it strange that another vendor was talking about pricing and somehow their post didnt get removed? hmmmmm...
i would love to give my side but i guess thats impossible now.


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/4/17)

Corras said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Where will I find the best prices on e-liquids in South-Africa?



Diamond vendors are not necessarily the cheapest, example @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds are selling Beard Vape 60ml at R290 where a Diamond vendor is selling Bead Vape 30ml at R 280.

I would try the following reputable stores if you want(Strictly my experience) great service and great prices @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds , @HouseOfVape , @Vaperite South Africa @Maxxis /lung candy.

Alternatively check a reputable store's website and compare yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/17)

Maybe this thread can be moved to "who has stock?"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

Thread has been moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply directly here

@Jono90 has discontinued his vendorship here. To my understanding he is closing down the vape business. @Jono90, although you are no longer a vendor here, please explain to the people 

I think there is some confusion whether Vape Legion will continue or if it is closing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (6/4/17)

Think he mentioned in his deleted post that they are moving out old stock, hence the price. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/17)

Paulie said:


> Please note he wont ever get stock again as we have discontinued him as he is selling those juices way below retail prices thanks



Are vendors supposed to sell at a certain price? Isn't that price fixing which is illegal in SA? Just needing clarity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anneries (6/4/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Are vendors supposed to sell at a certain price?



I think it is a recommended retail price. I know some vendors sell at much higher prices than others. 

But will let the people in the know answer.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/17)

Anneries said:


> I think it is a recommended retail price. I know some vendors sell at much higher prices than others.
> 
> But will let the people in the know answer.



It is actually very concerning because you see higher prices but hardly ever see it lower than R150 for a 30ml. Unless it is clearance stock. Why do we never see someone selling it at R148 or R145 to make their shop competitive. Interesting but who knows what goes on behind the scenes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/17)

The Vape Guy has a range of juices for the budget conscious vaper and for new vapers who are starting out and still finding their feet. We have developed a line of basic but tasty flavours, mixed in 60vg/40pg ratios and served in soft, easy to use 30ml HDPE bottles. All ingredients are BP Grade and we use the same flavourings that are used for premium mixes.

Check out the range here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/south-african-juice/Splash-e-juice-vape-liquid

30ml Splash e-Juice is only R80 for 0mg and R90 for all nic strengths. 

And to top it all off, all purchases of our house brands (Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid, Modern Classics and Splash) on our website will earn you 10% back in points

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vape Guy has a range of juices for the budget conscious vaper and for new vapers who are starting out and still finding their feet. We have developed a line of basic but tasty flavours, mixed in 60vg/40pg ratios and served in soft, easy to use 30ml HDPE bottles. All ingredients are BP Grade and we use the same flavourings that are used for premium mixes.
> 
> Check out the range here:
> http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/south-african-juice/Splash-e-juice-vape-liquid
> ...



I can vouch for @BumbleBee 's Kiwichi juice, which I reviewed here
Havent tried the other ones yet Bee  hopefully soon...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maxxis (6/4/17)

As a vendor I can assure you guys that there is nothing going on "behind the scenes". There isn't a fixed minimum price or any price fixing conspiracy going on. We do get recommended retail pricing but it's up to each shop to set their own pricing. 

We have overheads and certain margins on juice to make owning a vape shop a viable and feasible business. 

Without these markups we can't expand businesses to help bring in better stock for you guys or to support a growing local industry. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/17)

Maxxis said:


> As a vendor I can assure you guys that there is nothing going on "behind the scenes". There isn't a fixed minimum price or any price fixing conspiracy going on. We do get recommended retail pricing but it's up to each shop to set their own pricing.
> 
> We have overheads and certain margins on juice to make owning a vape shop a viable and feasible business.
> 
> ...



Thanks Johan for the response so basically I can buy juice from well known makers and sell it for R10 more than cost and it would be perfectly fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (6/4/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Thanks Johan for the response so basically I can buy juice from well known makers and sell it for R10 more than cost and it would be perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can indeed. Nobody can force you to sell for a specific amount.

But that would make zero business sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/17)

Maxxis said:


> You can indeed. Nobody can force you to sell for a specific amount.
> 
> But that would make zero business sense.
> 
> ...



Excellent. Was just an example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

Hi @Jono90 

Please can you clarify the following for us from your post above:



Jono90 said:


> As we are currently working on new projects and merely wish to just clear our Inventory in preparation of the new projects.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (9/4/17)

Corras said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Where will I find the best prices on e-liquids in South-Africa?



@Corras Drip Society is currently running an opening sale on all our Premium International E-liquids and being in Centurion you qualify for free shipping! 

Check us out at www.dripsociety.co.za


----------

